
Keystone pipeline spills more than 350k gallons of oil in North Dakota - Anon84
https://thehill.com/policy/energy-environment/468353-keystone-pipeline-spills-over-350000-gallons-of-oil-in-north-dakota
======
WheelsAtLarge
Of course, it did. It was only a matter of time. My surprise is that it
happened so soon.

